# Flying with a raft on Southwest



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

Yeah I have done it. We flew with a 13' hyside that barley made the 100lb limit (had to carry on the thwarts).


Ours was in a boat bag, and they didn't open it or anything. Probably would be just fine rolled up with a strap.


----------



## Pickle-D (May 6, 2009)

*Should be good to go*

Over 50 lbs is overweight bag fee and like CaptBiggy said don't exceed 100 lbs. 
Cover it with something: Tarp, boat bag, or it might fit into a large checked bag.
TSA will x-ray it and send it on since there is nothing to see on x-ray. Just pack it so it is protected as baggage handlers can find some crazy abuse for your boat.
Have fun.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

If you roll it right it should fit into an older NRS Paddle Board bag or something similar.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

If you don't have to, leave your boat at home. If you do decided to take it, the bag should be heavy duty with strong handles, the easier you make it for the baggage handles, the better chance of it making it to SeaTac airport, in one piece. Plus it will slide around on the conveyor belt without getting all beat up. That is beautiful country, I've flown a B757 in there many times. Have fun.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Get a big box at Home Depot and ship it FedEx Ground to one of your friends a few days before the trip. FedEx can ship it in just a boat bag, too. Label is just zip tied to it. 

One less thing to lug around in a airport or have the airline lose for a couple days. 

Cost is usually a wash or close enough to who gives a shit.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I like the idea of FedEx ground shipping. I'll have to look into that. 

Right now, the best option of bag I have is a huge REI duffel. And I don't think that's burly enough. Also possibly not large enough. With cost of new baggage/possible heartache of damaged equipment, maybe worth leaving at home or shipping. 

I'm still intrigued with the idea for this trip and possibly future trips. 

Biggler, did you use one of the NRS boat bags?


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Just buy a seat for your raft. Sit it down, buckle it in, Talk to it about all the good boating you are gonna do. Buy a lot of drinks. When you reach your limit start buying drinks for your boat (then drink them). Make sure you snuggle with it after you are good and drunk. No one ever talks about this but boat need snuggles too.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

Do you have someone you can ship it to? Not a raft but when I travel for adventure, I UPS my toys if all possible. I have found it is a lot less hassle, you can insure your stuff.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have flown with an IK and gear many times on Southwest and Continental, for free,with few hassles.The one time I flew Delta they damaged the boat and when I complained they basically said "tuff shit shoulda' had a hard case".A hard case would exceeded their size and weight limits.I thought SW allowed two bags up to 75 lbs and under certain dimensions.The hardest items to meet the dimension limits were the segments of a two piece kayak paddle.Aren't raft paddles even longer? They might charge for a paddle bag,probably not ,people take all kinds of stuff.Continental ( besides merging)changed their rules.I give Southwest a thumbs up .


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

If they try to search the bag and see that it is tightly packed and a hassle to go through by hand,they put it through an oversized Xray machine and have canine officer smell it


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I made an inexpensive soft bag for my cat tubes by modifying some heavy duty bags from Home Depot meant for construction waste. These are made of cross woven PVC like a tarp, but much heavier. Heavy enough to be moved via forklift.

I cut the bag to fit and used a grommet tool to make a eyelets to lace up nice and tight. I think I spent around $30 for the materials.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I have flown with my boat a couple times, long time ago when they weren't as strict. Put it in a big super bomber duffel, but still had a couple holes put in it where it must have gotten hung up on the conveyor.
I assume that you have access to paddles where you are going if not you need to get the rest of your gear there as well and they will not allow paddles on as a carry on.

Good luck on your mission.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

*ended up checking oversized bag*

So this last weekend I successfully got the raft round trip DEN-PDX. I ended up purchasing an NRS raft duffel before the trip and it worked really well. The bag as sturdy buckles and handles, and only got a little scuffed during the flight. Paddles were strapped onto the bag with a couple cam straps and those also held up well. At check-in, I said it was an inflatable kayak, because Southwest has a policy for kayaks but no policy for rafts. This is what saved me on the paddles. $75 dollar oversized fee was a given because the total bag weight is about 90lbs. The gear bag, a separate duffel, full of two full sets of gear fit as a regular bag. 

Overall, I was pleased with the process and will probably do it again. Next time though maybe I'll go all out and purchase an extra seat and a couple mimosas for the boat


----------

